# Golden puppies on craigslist...



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Where is their breeder?! They're beautiful girls, id pick them up in a heartbeat if I lived anywhere near there. I just pray their both spay and find a home that will love them like they deserve.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I live near there but no way could I pay the $750 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, sure wish they would release them to a GR Rescue instead of selling them.

I sent the poster GR Rescue info.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Have to wonder if it's actually the "breeder" that's selling them--left over pups. If not, wondering the logic used if the owner couldn't handle the two of them, how would someone else be able to take on 2 6-month old pups that likely have no training.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Contacting a good friend in Austin now. She just got a lab puppy last week but she has lots of land & loves dogs or she may know someone else that would love to have them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack

Hope your friend can get them!!


----------

